# White Smoke, Burning Oil?



## PaullyD (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey, My tecumseh powersport 6.5 Hp recently started producting white smoke, I have found out that this is from burning oil? Upon looking at the engine, I saw that two of the mounting bolts were loose perhaps creating too much vibration and movement from the engine...could this be the cause of the white smoke?

Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

white smoke is oil, that or a bluish maybe, black is fuel rich, could be a too light of a oil? gas in the oil? bad breather intermittently giving it oil?


----------



## PaullyD (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a 5w-30 in it?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

try a mon grade 30, unless its cold? that or 10w-30, 5w-30 just breaks down to easy. unless its a real synthetic like mobil 1?


----------

